# [WR] Jan Bentlage 25.00 FMC Mo3 (28, 22, 25)



## Antonie faz fan (May 23, 2015)

congrats  his first WR it isn't on cubecomps yet but it will be soon !



Jan Bentlage said:


> Here are my solutions:
> 
> 1. Scramble: R2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 L' R' D2 B2 F' D' U' B L' D' B2 U F U2
> 
> ...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 23, 2015)

Gj Jan!


----------



## guysensei1 (May 23, 2015)

wut


----------



## ryanj92 (May 23, 2015)

that's pretty impressive, congrats!


----------



## cashis (May 23, 2015)

This ties, right?


----------



## Iggy (May 23, 2015)

Nice one Jan


----------



## Ollie (May 23, 2015)

Yay Jan


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 23, 2015)

YEAH JAN!!!!!1!!
CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Cale S (May 23, 2015)

GJan


----------



## mns112 (May 23, 2015)

This is awesome Jan. Congrats


----------



## guysensei1 (May 23, 2015)

uhh... Is there a video?

calm down fellas don't kill me


----------



## Cale S (May 23, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> uhh... Is there a video?



Hopefully there is, neither of the other 25.00 WRs have a video...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 23, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> uhh... Is there a video?
> 
> calm down fellas don't kill me





Cale S said:


> Hopefully there is, neither of the other 25.00 WRs have a video...



video? who watches 1h of FMC? i think the scrambles and solutions would be enough.


----------



## AlexMaass (May 23, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> video? who watches 1h of FMC? i think the scrambles and solutions would be enough.



reaction video pl0x


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 23, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> reaction video pl0x



fair enough.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 23, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> reaction video pl0x



It'll probably be something like 
"YEAAAAAAAAAAA-" "shush we're still having FMC here"


----------



## Sebastien (May 23, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> It'll probably be something like
> "YEAAAAAAAAAAA-" "shush we're still having FMC here"



Haha, no. He finished his 25 for the last scramble in the last minute of the attempt when everyone was pretty much done. It is overall PB for him and he was really happy.


----------



## Laura O (May 23, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> It'll probably be something like
> "YEAAAAAAAAAAA-" "shush we're still having FMC here"



Well, Jan is older than 15 and knows how to behave, so definitely no screaming. 

Reaction was more like "WTF? Did I really do this?".


----------



## guysensei1 (May 23, 2015)

Sebastien said:


> Haha, no. He finished his 25 for the last scramble in the last minute of the attempt when everyone was pretty much done. It is overall PB for him and he was really happy.





Laura O said:


> Well, Jan is older than 15 and knows how to behave, so definitely no screaming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay then 

What were his individual results?


----------



## MarcelP (May 23, 2015)

Congrats Jan!


----------



## Sebastien (May 23, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Okay then
> 
> What were his individual results?



28, 22, 25.


----------



## TDM (May 23, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 23, 2015)

Its on cubecomps  !!!!


----------



## tseitsei (May 23, 2015)

Scrambles?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 23, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Scrambles?



They will be posted here: http://iwca.jp/competition/detail/competitionId/CBNBC2015


----------



## G2013 (May 23, 2015)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Dene (May 24, 2015)

Fazt


----------



## nalralz (May 24, 2015)

Which comp?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 24, 2015)

nalralz said:


> Which comp?



CBNBC2015


----------



## cashis (May 24, 2015)

Dene said:


> Fazt



??


----------



## pdilla (May 24, 2015)

With all the WRs going on, the last one I thought would pop up as FMC...


----------



## Jan Bentlage (May 24, 2015)

Here are my solutions:

1. Scramble: R2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 L' R' D2 B2 F' D' U' B L' D' B2 U F U2



Spoiler



pseudo 1x2x2: F2
switch
1x2x2: L' U2
switch
1x2x3: U2 L' B'
2x2x3: R2 D' L B' L2
L4C: R F2 R' F2 R' U' R U F'

Skeleton: F2 U2 L' (-) B' R2 D' L (.) B' L2 R F2 R' F2 R' U' R U F' U2 L
(-) L2 B' R2 B L2 B' R2 B
(.) L' B R B' L B R' B'

Solution: F2 U2 L B' R2 B L2 B' D' B R B' L B R' B2 L2 R F2 R' F2 R' U' R U F' U2 L (28)



2. Scramble: U' F B2 L' B L F2 D2 F D B R' D2 L' B2 L U2 B2 R'



Spoiler



Inverse
pseudo 2x2x2: D F L2 U'
F2L-1: R F' R' F' R D2 F2 L 
L3C: D' B D B' D

Skeleton: D' B D' B' D L' F2 D2 R' F R F R' U L2 (-) F' D'
(-) L B L' F' L B' L' F

Solution: D' B D' B' D L' F2 D2 R' F R F R' U L' B L' F' L B' L' D' (22)



3. Scramble: U' B2 D L2 D' L2 R' F2 D2 L2 B F2 R D' B2 R2 B2



Spoiler



2x2x2: R2 D2 B' R
pseudo 2x2x3: U2 F' L' F'
pseudo F2L: B' U2 B
switch
L4C: F L2 F B' L' U' L U B

Skeleton: R2 D2 B' R U2 (-) F' L' F' B' U L' U (.) L B F' L2 F' (found this after 50 Minutes, so I took the first good Insertion. After I wrote down a wrong second Insertion, I got very nervous, but luckily I managed to write down a correct solution in the last minute)
(-) R F' L' F R' F' L F
(.) B' R' B L B' R B L'

Solution: R2 D2 B' R U2 R F' L' F R' F2 B' U L' U B' R' B L B' R B2 F' L2 F' (25)



I'm really happy with this result. My PBs at home are a 25.33 mean and many 24 singles, so this WR came very unexpected. Fun fact about the 22: I'm now ranked 4th in the World and 3rd in Germany.


----------



## Jakube (May 24, 2015)

Jan Bentlage said:


> (found this after 50 Minutes, so I took the first good Insertion. After I wrote down a wrong second Insertion, I got very nervous, but luckily I managed to write down a correct solution in the last minute)[/spoiler]



Wow. This pressure and you still find the optimal insertions...


----------



## cmhardw (May 25, 2015)

Congratulations, Jan! That is an amazing result!


----------



## OLLiver (May 25, 2015)

GJ GJ GJ!!!


----------



## Berd (May 26, 2015)

Very impressive! Gj!


----------



## Mollerz (May 26, 2015)

Great job! Now only a world championship podium for so you can become a Platinum Completionist!


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 26, 2015)

FMC just confuses me. Don't know how you do it Jan but GJ.


----------



## Jan Bentlage (May 26, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Great job! Now only a world championship podium for so you can become a Platinum Completionist!



Thanks  That is the plan, but it will be difficult. Many good FMC-people are there.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 26, 2015)

Nice. Your name appears on top because of alphabetical order


----------

